# Avians of Australia



## Azerane (Jun 4, 2014)

After admiring Mike's bird photos, I wanted to share some of mine  I'm a birder and photographer. So along with photographing birds, I also keep lists from places I've visited along with a year list and life list etc. I also love studying/researching/learning about birds. Learning about habitat and bird behaviour is a really helpful tool for the photography side of things as well. So in the end, it all meshes together, which is nice. I also do volunteer bird surveys and submit my lists to atlas collections which help keep important records of bird distribution and frequency over time.

I photograph using a a Canon 550D (Rebel T2i in the USA), some images are taken with a 55-250mm kit lens and some are with a 100-400L. The bigger lens is a recent upgrade, I will mention which lens I used in each post.

---------

Please do not take/use any of the images in this thread. I spend a lot of hours working to get them.

--------

These images are from last year, taken with the 55-250mm kit lens.

From top to bottom we have:
- New Holland Honeyeater - taken from my lounge room window, it's perched about the bird bath on a stick that I've strategically place in a pot with rocks for that exact purpose 
- Galah - taken about 20m from my front door. Stunning birds, they can be such characters, very common.
- Rainbow Lorikeet - also very common birds, and very noisy. Incredibly stunning, but we overlook them because they're common, noisy and often pushy/territorial.
-Black Swan - having a bit of a snooze on its nest, but keeping one eye on me


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 4, 2014)

You and Mike take amazing bird photos! Love the nesting goose, she looks so tranquil...


----------



## Azerane (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, haven't been out for a while so haven't had much to share. Here's a couple more, sorry about the dodgy editing job with the name in the corners, didn't want my full name on there and I'd just switched to my computer without photoshop or the original files.

Make sure you click the button to make them full-size so they're not blurry 

#1 is from today. Little Raven.

#2 is a male Superb Fairy-wren taken a couple months ago


----------



## pani (Aug 10, 2014)

I love ravens! Such intelligent birds. Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Azerane (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Pani!

Just one image this time  A male rufous songlark. I'm pretty sure he and the female (who was also nearby) had a nest in the bush you can see the green leaves of in the image. They're pretty plain birds, but the male's song is stunning.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 9, 2014)

you don't even know how unrealistic it is to us parrot lovers who have never seen wild parrots. it must be amazing to see them in the wild!! how cool...


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 9, 2014)

Those are great photos! I'm not sure how I missed this thread originally, or I'd have commented on it long ago (I was out of the country most of July, so that's probably it). I especially like the honeyeater shot. 

> perched about the bird bath on a stick that I've strategically place in a pot with rocks for that exact purpose

That's a great idea. I'll often have birds sitting on the wood pile on the porch in winter, but it's kind of hard to get a good angle on it. I'm going to have to see how I can put a branch near the feeder for photo purposes (without at the same time providing a convenient launching pad for squirrels to jump to the feeder from).


----------



## Apebull (Oct 9, 2014)

You have such beautiful birds in Australia. Where I'm at we pretty much just have crows and sparrows lol. If you want to see a Rainbow Lorikeet you have to go to the zoo and pay $5 for a SUPER TINY cup of liquid for them to eat.


----------

